# Un evento sin precedentes



## Quiendijo

Hola 
_Not seen before_
Quisiera saber si puedo usar esta expresión como un adjetivo multi part:

El apagón que tuvimos en todo el país al mismo tiempo, fue en evento sin precedentes.

The outage we had in the whole country at the same time, was a not-seen-before event.

Muchas gracias 


_Nota de moderadora 
Título cambiado para incluir la frase original, no la traducción. 
Bevj _


----------



## jasminasul

*un* evento

Debes cambiar el título del hilo si estás traduciendo al inglés, ¿verdad?
A mí me sonaría mejor: The country-wide power outage was an unprecedented occurrence/event. Quizá never-before-seen event.

(En español, evento es algo eventual, no un acto, suceso, etc. Y nunca ponemos coma entre el sujeto y el predicado.)


----------



## Magazine

jasminasul said:


> (En español, evento es algo eventual, no un acto, suceso, etc. Y nunca ponemos coma entre el sujeto y el predicado.)


Ahora mismo no me funciona el DRAE, pero aquí tienes una referencia de la definición.

Definición de evento — Definicion.de

Evento como_ acto o suceso_ figura entre sus acepciones.


----------



## jasminasul

Sí, y sé que pronto la RAE aceptará _químicos _como _sustancias químicas_, pero yo seguiré defendiendo mi lengua tal como la aprendí sin anglicismos innecesarios.



> Olvidamos los cromosomas de “evento” (algo “eventual”, inseguro; que acaece de improviso) y mediante la ya consagrada clonación de _event_ se nos alejan “acto”, “actuación”, “conferencia”, “inauguración”, “presentación”, “festival”, “seminario”, “coloquio”, “debate”, “simposio”, “convención” y otras palabras más precisas del español que se refieren a un “acontecimiento” programado. Ya todo es un evento, aunque esté organizadísimo. Columna | El anglicismo depredador


----------



## Masood

"...was unprecedented".
"...was an unprecedented event".


----------



## Quiendijo

jasminasul said:


> *un* evento



Gracias por señalarlo. Fue un error tipográfico.



Masood said:


> "...was unprecedented".
> "...was an unprecedented event".



Sí, gracias  
Ese es el término que conozco. Solo quería saber si podía usar 'not seen before' como un adjetivo multi part.


----------



## Mr.Dent

Quiendijo said:


> Solo quería saber si podía usar 'not seen before' como un adjetivo multi part.


Generally, no.  You can say, "...was something that we have not seen before".


----------



## Magazine

jasminasul said:


> Sí, y sé que pronto la RAE aceptará _químicos _como _sustancias químicas_, pero yo seguiré defendiendo mi lengua tal como la aprendí sin anglicismos innecesarios.


Una cosa es defender el idioma en su pureza y otra cosa es decir lo que sigue, que puede confundir al estudiante de español, ya que no se corresponde a la realidad.


jasminasul said:


> *un* evento
> (En español, evento es algo eventual, *no un acto, suceso, etc*. Y nunca ponemos coma entre el sujeto y el predicado.)



La *RAE*:



> evento
> Del lat. _eventus._
> 1. m. acaecimiento.
> 2. m. Eventualidad, hecho imprevisto, o que puede acaecer.
> 3. m. *Suceso importante y programado, de índole social, académica, artística o deportiva*. U. m. en Am.
> 4. m. Ling. Situación descrita por un predicado, ya sea estática o dinámica.
> 5. m. Ling. Predicado de naturaleza dinámica.



Y aunque añada  "se usa más en America" no lo creo muy certero, ya que su uso en España está ahora a la orden del día.


----------



## Magazine

Mr.Dent said:


> Generally, no.  You can say, "...was something that we have not seen before".




Hi M. Dent, so would you consider "a never seen before" event odd or even incorrect? If this is correct, do we need hyphens?


----------



## Mr.Dent

Magazine said:


> Hi M. Dent, so would you consider "a never seen before" event odd or even incorrect? If this is correct, do we need hyphens?


"A never seen before" event is correct;it does not need hyphens. The original post said, " a not-seen-before event. "


----------



## Magazine

Mr.Dent said:


> "A never seen before" event is correct;it does not need hyphens. The original post said, " a not-seen-before event. "



Yes, I know, thanks, the original post was different. I was just wondering if one could use _never_ and the sentence would be correct. 
thanks for the clarification.  



Quiendijo said:


> Solo quería saber si podía usar *'not seen before'* como un adjetivo multi part.



Como ves, y para contestar tu pregunta, lo que sí se puede usar es _"a never seen before   event" . _Ligeramente diferente a como tú lo dijiste.


----------



## Masood

Quiendijo said:


> Gracias por señalarlo. Fue un error tipográfico.
> 
> 
> 
> Sí, gracias
> Ese es el término que conozco. Solo quería saber si podía usar 'not seen before' como un adjetivo multi part.


I think you could say "never-before-seen event", with hyphens because it is a compound adjective.


----------



## sarah_

Estoy con @Magazine en que, por suerte o por desgracia para la pureza del idioma, hoy en día la gente acude a "eventos" sociales. Yo también odio los anglicismos, @*jasminasul, *sobre todo en los casos en que existan palabras equivalentes en castellano, pero "evento" como acto programado se dice cada vez más. 
Entro en el tema porque lo que me ha sorprendido es que argumentéis a favor y en contra al respecto, pero sobre el punto 3 de la definición de la RAE (3. m. Suceso importante y programado, de índole social, académica, artística o deportiva. U. m. en Am. ). En este caso, el apagón que sufrieron los argentinos hace unos días, desde mi punto de vista, tiene que ver más con el punto 2, en realidad:
*Eventualidad, hecho imprevisto, o que puede acaecer.* No se trató en absoluto de algo programado con antelación.


----------



## Quiendijo

Masood said:


> I think you could say "never-before-seen event", with hyphens because it is a compound adjective.



Sí, yo usaría el guión porque es un adjetivo compuesto. 
'Not seen before' nunca lo vi escrito, pero lo escuché.

Gracias a todos por sus valiosos aportes


----------



## Rodal

A never seen before event. 
An event never seen before.


----------



## Quiendijo

Rodal said:


> A never seen before event.
> An event never seen before.



¿Al primero no le pondrías guiones por ser un un adjetivo compuesto?


----------



## Rodal

Quiendijo said:


> ¿Al primero no le pondrías guiones por ser un un adjetivo compuesto?



Yes. A compound adjective before the noun usually gets a hyphen.

Here is a link that can help.

To hyphenate or not to hyphenate?


----------



## Jektor

Quiendijo said:


> The outage we had in the whole country at the same time, was _a not-seen-before event_.





Rodal said:


> Yes. A compound adjective before the noun usually gets a hyphen.



I agree that a single hyphen between a two word adjective is acceptable, but with three or more words it looks and feels untidy and forced. In your example it can be simply avoided by putting the adjectival words after the noun:
"it was an event not seen before...
See these previous Word Ref threads for more opinions on this:
forum.wordreference.com - multiple hyphens
.


----------



## eno2

sarah_ said:


> *Eventualidad, hecho imprevisto, o que puede acaecer.* No se trató en absoluto de algo programado con antelación.



¿Y porqué no nr1 ?  1. m. acaecimiento.


----------



## Ciprianus

Evento es un "algo" llamado suceso, acto, hecho,  acontecimiento, etc.
El problema es que se usa para un algo programado, y debería usarse solo para un algo eventual.
Un apagón es un evento como pocos, aquí evento está bien usado.


----------



## eno2

Ciprianus said:


> El problema es que se usa para un algo programado, y debería usarse solo para un algo eventual.


¿ Pero con o desde qué autoridad se contesta  la acepción 3  de  DRAE?


----------



## jasminasul

Ciprianus said:


> Un apagón es un evento como pocos, aquí evento está bien usado.


Ah, es que yo no tengo tele. Pensé que lo habían hecho para celebrar algo, creo que hay un campeonato en alguna parte.
De todas maneras, no se trata de pureza del lenguaje, sino de adquirir un vocabulario más amplio y usarlo con precisión.


----------



## Ciprianus

Hubo un apagón en casi todo el país y Uruguay, duró 7 horas en promedio.


----------



## Magazine

sarah_ said:


> *Eventualidad, hecho imprevisto, o que puede acaecer.* No se trató en absoluto de algo programado con antelación.



Sarah, no es eso lo que dicta la RAE.


eno2 said:


> ¿ Pero con o desde qué autoridad se contesta  la acepción 3  de  DRAE?



Eso digo yo


----------



## sarah_

Magazine said:


> Sarah, no es eso lo que dicta la RAE.


No te entiendo , yo lo copié de tu definición  post #8


----------



## Magazine

sarah_ said:


> No te entiendo , yo lo copié de tu definición  post #8



Yo me refiero al punto 3, ya que sí está aceptado como :



> 3. m. *Suceso importante y programado, de índole social, académica, artística o deportiva*. U. m. en Am.



Y en este caso, tienes razón, con tanto si se dice o no se dice...jeje, se me ha ido la olla. 

En este caso no es un evento programado. A no ser que lo hicieran a posta...otra posibilidad, para jod...fastidiar


----------



## Ciprianus

eno2 said:


> ¿ Pero con o desde qué autoridad se contesta  la acepción 3  de  DRAE?



Con la acepción 2.
2. m. Eventualidad, hecho imprevisto, o que puede acaecer.
3. m. Suceso importante y programado, de índole social, académica, artística o deportiva. U. m. en Am.

Si es un hecho imprevisto en 2. no tendría que figurar como programado/previsto en 3.
La RAE termina agregando al diccionario los errores cometidos por mucha gente durante mucho tiempo.


----------



## eno2

Una acepción  no excluye/ anula/invalida (a) la otra, y sobre todo no desde un razonamiento lógico. Ni siquiera las palabras Janus/ auto -antónimos. Simplement se usan en  dos sentidos totalmente opuestos...
[Veo que la palabra contrónimo (contronym) no figura en DRAE]

¿Errores?  DRAE es (un sistema y un diccionario) autoritativo.  Criticar se puede siempre, pero resultara difícil confrontarlo desde otra autoridad o fuentes importantes.

La prensa de calidad emplea 'evento'  en el sentido 3
Se ha vuelto ineludible.


----------



## Ciprianus

Eventual es el antónimo de programado mucho tiempo antes de que apareciese evento como neologismo acuñado por la gente que organiza fiestas en las empresas.
No hay nadie que hable castellano, tanto si lo censura como si no le importa, que no se de cuenta que no tiene lógica llamar evento a un suceso programado,


----------



## Magazine

Ciprianus said:


> No hay nadie que hable castellano, tanto si lo censura como si no le importa, que no se de cuenta que no tiene lógica llamar evento a un suceso programado,


Aquí puedes tener razón. Si embargo, si se ha llegado a aceptar en el diccionario , lo que no se puede decir  es que esta definición no existe.
Yo mismo me niego a usar términos como _lonchera , sobre todo porque hay una palabra en español que dice exactamente esto: fiambrera. 

pero ya lo ves, también fue incluido en el diccionario y como tal hay que aceptarla_


----------



## eno2

Eventual si pero evento no, o no mas. 
La ironía es que en Inglés event y eventually  no tienen nada que ver la una con la otra,.
En español eventual y evento  si.


----------



## Quiendijo

Jektor said:


> I agree that a single hyphen between a two word adjective is acceptable, but with three or more words it looks and feels untidy and forced



En realidad no aprendemos a poner guión de acuerdo al número de palabras. Si es adjetivo compuesto nos enseñan a usar guión. Acaso no dicen por ejemplo 'all-you-can-eat restaurant'?


----------



## Jektor

Quiendijo said:


> Acaso no dicen por ejemplo 'all-you-can-eat restaurant'?
> .


I have never seen such signs with hyphens:






all you can eat signs​.


----------



## Quiendijo

You can find it right here, in WR:

all-you-can-eat - English-Spanish Dictionary - WordReference.com

In Argentina, we say 'tenedor libre'. Can you imagine people saying that they went to a 'free fork'?


----------

